# Six weeks four days after my little girl was born sleeping......



## Tasha

ETA: THIS WAS A CHEMICAL PREGNANCY!! 


and I got my BFP today. I am only 3+5 so it is very early days, and as this is pregnancy number 13 (a 7 year old boy, 5 year old girl, 4 year Honey born sleeping, 3 year old girl, seven early miscarriages and then Riley Rae born sleeping), I am so so scared.


----------



## Baby2012

Sorry for your losses and congratulations on your BFP. I wish you a deservedly happy and healthy 9 months with a beautful bouncing baby at the end <3 x


----------



## JPARR01

I am sorry for your losses. 

Congrats on your BFP though!!! I know you must be so worried, but, try and stay positive! H&H 9 months!


----------



## pink_bow

Massive congratulations hun :hugs:
I am keeping everything crossed that you get to bring this baby home xxx


----------



## staceyg

:hugs: good luck and congrats!


----------



## netty

Huge congratulations
:hugs:


----------



## Kirsti

Sorry bout your losses hun! but congrats! stay strong! xxx


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations and Good Luck :flower:
x


----------



## Bittersweet

Lots of lovies and :hugs:.xxxxxxx


----------



## dreamer1978

I am so sorry for your losses. Congratulations on your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

So pleased to hear this, congratulations Tasha, I hope this little one is your Rainbow baby. Will be thinking of you. xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats xx


----------



## jen1604

Congratulations Tasha, keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Nimoo

congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## Bluetomato

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Lollylou

Congratulations, wishing you the best of luck :hugs:

Lolly x


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations my darling, thinking of you so so so much and your gorgeous little bean :hugs: xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

i can only imagine the mixed bag of emotions ur feeling right now. grieving while having such good news isnt easy.

but i hope u go on to have a very healthy pregnancy and baby at the end of it xxx


----------



## jamhs

Sorry about your previous losses and Congrats on your bfp! Hope you have a h&h 9 months!


----------



## DonnaBallona

so sorry for your losses....wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## hellypops

congratulations to you and your family.I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months you really deserve it.xxx.


----------



## GuardianAngel

Congratulations on your BFP! So sorry for your losses...Wishing you a H&H pregnancy. xx


----------



## Mummy~L

Congratulations on your bfp!! Very pleased for you and wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Sovereign

Congrats hun. x


----------



## Lanyloo

Congratulations and so very sorry for your losses. xx


----------



## Becca2704

good luck xxxx


----------



## embojet

Congratulations, so happy for you xx


----------



## lilyd

Massive congratulations. Can't imagine the mix of emotions you must be going through right now, but wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months x


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Huge congratulaions! Keeping everything crossed for you for a happy & healthy 9 months, you really deserve it. :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

Congrats hun :hugs: heres to a h&h 9 months XX


----------



## fides

so sorry for your losses; congrats on the bfp :flower:


----------



## lucy_x

Congratulations Hun, I hope the next 9 months go without a hitch and you get your deserved bundle :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations Tasha. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Agiboma

congrats on your :bfp: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months, tasha i am really pulling for you :hugs: sending you so much positive energy and love
Your truely,
Mandie


----------



## Tasha

Looks like it was a chemical pregnancy girls, stupid early testing.


----------



## moomin_troll

have u tested again then?
u might still be pregnant tho. big hugs xx


----------



## Tasha

Last night, I had a faint positive, will try the digital I have later today.


----------



## moomin_troll

hope u get the result u want x

also get urself to the doctors and get urself booked in


----------



## Blah11

I had crap lines with frer and SD. They didnt get much lighter but i did get a BFP with a digi so FX :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs::hugs: i too always get faint lines tash, but for me, the digi is always correct, and quite early too. you no how much i'm thinking of you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## lauzie84

huge congratulations honey. Praying for you to bring this bubba home xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats to you and :hugs: and strength for the coming 9 months

XxX

ETA...hadn't read the whole thread...really hoping that the digi proves you to be pregnant still hun :hugs:


----------



## girlygirl:)

Im sorry for your losses. 

Congratulations on the BFP hun, I really hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months, you really deserve it. 

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

sorry for ur loss :hugs: and congrats on your new pregnancy.
youll always have your baby in your heart nothing can change that xx


----------



## Lara310809

you're a fighter hon, you really are. I wish you all the luck in the world with this little baby. :hugs:


----------



## lucyb

So sorry for your miscarriages and loss of your beautiful little girls. 

Congratulations on your BFP... I wish you all the best with this little one.

ETA Just read through the thread, and hope you got some positive results x


----------



## Tasha

Thank you all for replying, I didnt test again as it is pretty obvious what has happened, so dont want to torture myself reading not pregnant, when I should still be growing Riley Rae x


----------



## Neversaynever

Tasha,

Can only say I am so sorry and send you lots of :hugs:

XxX


----------



## FEDup1981

:hugs: xxx


----------



## honey08

:hugs: 


xxx


----------



## v2007

:hugs:

V xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: xxx


----------



## TwilightAgain

So sorry for your losses :hugs: 

Huge congrats on your bfp :crib:


----------



## ismiaisha

So sorry for your losses but wanted to say a huge Congratulations on your :bfp: Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Chilli

You know how I feel for you hun - you're so brave!


----------

